# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] ListView FullRowSelect

## Zann

Hello

I have strange problem with ListView.
Microsoft Windows Common Controls 6.0(SP6) MSCOMCTL.OCX
In the ListView1 properties I have checked 'FullRowSelect' checkbox.
If there are empty cells in the ListView1 and if columns Alignment is set to lvwColumnRight, then the full row is not selected, only part of it and with unwanted artefacts also. (see picture)
This is happening in the IDE and compiled also.
I'm using VB6.0(SP6) on Windows 10 21H1 (19043.928)
Any idea how to solve this problem?





ListView Test.zip

----------


## Zann

Can someone try the attached example in post #1 and see if this problem happens on other computers besides mine?

----------


## fafalone

That's just how it is. I checked in a VM and it was even the same on Windows XP. 

You should use the 5.0 controls; they're actually the more modern ones as they're bound to the current version of comctl32.dll, whereas 6.0 is stuck in time from the pre-XP era. I confirmed that even without visual styles full row select works as expected, though you have to set it via API:



```
Private Const LVS_EX_FULLROWSELECT = &H20 
Private Const LVM_FIRST = &H1000
Private Const LVM_SETEXTENDEDLISTVIEWSTYLE = (LVM_FIRST + 54)
Private Declare Function SendMessage Lib "user32" Alias "SendMessageA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal wMsg As Long, ByVal wParam As Long, lParam As Any) As Long

Call SendMessage(ListView1.hWnd, LVM_SETEXTENDEDLISTVIEWSTYLE, LVS_EX_FULLROWSELECT, ByVal LVS_EX_FULLROWSELECT)
```

----------


## Zann

@fafalone thank you very much.
Listview is working as expected with 5.0 controls.
I will mark this thread as resolved.

----------

